# Stickley Sideboard



## SketchUp Guru (27 Feb 2006)

Well, a virtual one, anyway. This one was drawn in SketchUp and rendered in the new version of Kerkythea. I'm still trying to learn some of the settings so this is just an experiment. I was concentrating on getting the lamps to look like they are turned on.


----------



## martyn2 (27 Feb 2006)

Hi Dave looks like you have acived what you set out to do. It realy looks good  

Martyn


----------



## Newbie_Neil (27 Feb 2006)

Hi Dave

That looks amazing from here.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## MikeW (27 Feb 2006)

Dave R":2r2jr92m said:


> Well, a virtual one, anyway. This one was drawn in SketchUp and rendered in the new version of Kerkythea. I'm still trying to learn some of the settings so this is just an experiment. I was concentrating on getting the lamps to look like they are turned on.


Quite well done Dave! That lighting looks very real.

Take care, Mike


----------



## Neomorph (27 Feb 2006)

Dave R":2t7yxkov said:


> Well, a virtual one, anyway. This one was drawn in SketchUp and rendered in the new version of Kerkythea. I'm still trying to learn some of the settings so this is just an experiment. I was concentrating on getting the lamps to look like they are turned on.



What software have you used to design it with?


----------



## wizer (27 Feb 2006)

Dave R":wal9zr2s said:


> SketchUp and rendered in the new version of Kerkythea.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Feb 2006)

Thanks for posting that WiZeR. I was going to reply with a smart alec comment like drawn Freecell and then rendered in Excel.  Sorry Neomorph.


----------



## Neomorph (27 Feb 2006)

WiZeR":3nj7jb6t said:


> Dave R":3nj7jb6t said:
> 
> 
> > SketchUp and rendered in the new version of Kerkythea.



*bangs head on keyboard*

Sorry, sorry... I've been having a bad day... Managed to drill 80 pilot holes in a two layer mdf top for my router table... then did 80 countersinks... seperated the boards then removed all sawdust... added glue... and then put the second sheet of mdf back on with the countersinks down on the glue side... DOH!

Why is it we never see Norm screw up??? I wanna see an New Yankee Outtakes reel or the "oh rubbish I screwed that up... CUT CUT... NOOO NOT ME!" reel :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Feb 2006)

John, have you been taking lessons from me? :lol:


----------



## Neomorph (27 Feb 2006)

I was just looking at that SketchUp program and watched the demo vid of it and was impressed... right up until I saw the price tag!

It's over £210 :shock: 

I hate it when I find something I like and then find out it's out of my price range.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Feb 2006)

Yes the price is up there but it is less than most 3D CAD software and it is considerably easier to use than any CAD software I've ever seen. I justify it as having another power tool for my shop. I find that it is very useful for doing the design work including the joinery. I start with very loose sketches and modify them until the design is right. Then I flesh it out and work out the joinery. By the time I'm ready to go to the shop with drawings in my hand, I feel I've already built the project and I know exactly what to do. For me, fleshing out the project includes thinking about the order of operations and figuring out how I can maximize setups so I don't have to go back later and make the same settings.

It also makes it easier to communicate with the client (even if it is just SWMBO) to make sure it meets approval before the first cut is made.


----------



## Neomorph (27 Feb 2006)

Well I went trawling the net and came across some cad packages went as high as $2600 US. It's mind blowing to say the least.

I've just downloaded a trial copy of SketchUp just to see if it actually worth the cost and whether or not to add it to my WANTED! list. Unfortunately I so tired now that I can't keep my eyes open and I am typing this with them shut.

"Time for bed" said Zebedee


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Feb 2006)

Let me know if you have any questions while using SketchUp. Download the free viewer and then you can look at stuff without consuming your trial time. I have some tutorials and such that I can send you links to.


----------

